# Help on configure nvidia 7300 GT on amd64



## jerrywang (May 31, 2012)

Here is the information:


```
FreeBSD chuchu 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
jerry@chuchu [pts/1] ~ % portmaster -l | grep nvidia
===>>> nvidia-xconfig-295.40
===>>> nvidia-driver-295.49
===>>> nvidia-settings-295.40
jerry@chuchu [pts/1] ~ %
```

xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 295.40  (jerry@chuchu)  Thu May 31 14:43:03 CST 2012

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    Option         "DontZap" "off"
#    Option "AutoAddDevices"  "off"
EndSection
Section "ServerFlags"
    Option   "AllowEmptyInput"     "false"
    Option   "AutoAddDevices"      "false"
    Option   "AutoEnableDevices"   "false"
EndSection
Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "record"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "dri2"
    Load           "freetype"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName      "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "G73 [GeForce 7300 GT]"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Card0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       4
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       8
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       15
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       16
    EndSubSection
    SubSection     "Display"
        Viewport    0 0
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


```
jerry@chuchu [pts/1] ~ % cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed (8)
jerry@chuchu [pts/1] ~ %
```

*A*ny idea to solve the problem?


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2012)

Use mine, we seem to have the same card :e :

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/dejavu/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/terminus-font/"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "nvidia"
        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
        BoardName   "G73 [GeForce 7600 GT]"
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```

You might want to build Xorg without HAL support, if you're not going to use it. I also recommend setting WITHOUT_NOUVEAU in /etc/make.conf before building Xorg. That will give you a slightly newer DRI version.

Some fonts I installed extra, you don't really need them but for completeness:
x11-fonts/webfonts
x11-fonts/dejavu
x11-fonts/terminus-font


----------

